# could've had 2 deer



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

i couldve had a doe but i couldnt see her even though she was right behind me. the one was a buck and i had my scope on it and thought it was a doe but it was dark so i didnt shoot.by the way that was my first time to have my scope on a buck. i couldnt shoot the buck being it was the first day of muzzleloader...i was shaking like crazy when he stepped into my scope... we pushed out 2 , 8 point bucks with 20 inch spreads....they were huge...


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

you had a good hunt and you did the right thing


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks i feel really good now...yeah those 8 points had atleast a 20 inch spred and they were almost identicle...


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

bigbuck you say it in your signuature line everytime you post

BETTER SAFE THEN SORRY..


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

im so stupid.lol.


----------

